# Osta-gain.com has anybody used them?



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

As the title says. There prices seem unreal has anybody tried them out?


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

It might be worth emailing them to see whether they ship to the u.k and how much it is as you might stung on delivery charges


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Its $20 for usa shipping and $54 for uk shipping


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Well nearly ordered £300 worth of stuff last night from them, but I couldn't quite decide fully what I wanted so thought I would decide tomorrow (which is today) only to try and log onto there site.. But its vanished! Gone! Fineto!

I personally hope the site is just down for maintenence as I still want to make an order, but when you try and get onto it, it just directs you back to google.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

SSJay said:


> Well nearly ordered £300 worth of stuff last night from them, but I couldn't quite decide fully what I wanted so thought I would decide tomorrow (which is today) only to try and log onto there site.. But its vanished! Gone! Fineto!
> 
> I personally hope the site is just down for maintenence as I still want to make an order, but when you try and get onto it, it just directs you back to google.


Could be a scam, could've been hacked, could've been shut down by law enforcement or some kind of consumer standards group but one things for sure, you NEVER make a big order with questionable/unknown sites before making a small test order and researching the sh*t out of it first.

You got lucky there bro, take that £300 and throw it in the air over yourself whilst shouting "WHOO HOO, YEAH BABY!"like you won the lottery as it was possibly nearly someone else doing that with your cash, lol


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Lol I know VERY lucky on the cash side of things tbh. In fairness though I did a fair bit a reserch (all of last night tbh) into them and heard nothing but good things about them, I litterally couldn't find ONE bad review about them, at all, thats why I messaged on here aswell to see if anybody had any experiences with them but as you can see no reply.

I know I should be happy that I didn't potentially lose a fair bit of cash, but I'm more disapointed that they may be closed down permenatly more then anything.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

One door closes another always opens. Good luck:thumbup1:


----------



## johnny_english (Jul 27, 2012)

Osta gain is gone and looks like my £700 is too......anyone heard any news?


----------



## johnny_english (Jul 27, 2012)

http://articles.chicagotribune.com/2013-04-21/health/ct-met-unapproved-drugs-20130421_1_lab-rats-glaxosmithkline-research


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

johnny_english said:


> Osta gain is gone and looks like my £700 is too......anyone heard any news?


Wow mate thats terrible! I don't think they're gone though you know, I messaged the owner awhile back and he says they're making improvements to there site. Then I found them the otherday http://www.osta-gain.com/index.php?route=common/home, where they seem to be called Spectrum peptides now. Hope that helps.


----------



## johnny_english (Jul 27, 2012)

SSJay said:


> Wow mate thats terrible! I don't think they're gone though you know, I messaged the owner awhile back and he says they're making improvements to there site. Then I found them the otherday http://www.osta-gain.com/index.php?route=common/home, where they seem to be called Spectrum peptides now. Hope that helps.


Thanks SSjay but your link dosent work, neither does Osta gains website. Even if your link did work and they have changed there name they surly would have informed me about my order. Iv had no email, no nothing. They have either been busted like my link suggested or John Osta is currently laughing on a beach somewhere spending my 700 quid


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

johnny_english said:


> Thanks SSjay but your link dosent work, neither does Osta gains website. Even if your link did work and they have changed there name they surly would have informed me about my order. Iv had no email, no nothing. They have either been busted like my link suggested or John Osta is currently laughing on a beach somewhere spending my 700 quid


Your right bud the link isn't working, was working the day I posted it though. Did you pay buy credit card? If so can you not ring your card company up and tell them you never received your products? I had something awhile ago where I got had over online and luckily my credit card company reimbursed me. They asked what were the products I was trying to buy, I said they were hair products (not steroids lol) as there was noway of them finding out as the website was gone. Maybe worth a shot? If so hope it works for you.


----------



## johnny_english (Jul 27, 2012)

SSJay said:


> Your right bud the link isn't working, was working the day I posted it though. Did you pay buy credit card? If so can you not ring your card company up and tell them you never received your products? I had something awhile ago where I got had over online and luckily my credit card company reimbursed me. They asked what were the products I was trying to buy, I said they were hair products (not steroids lol) as there was noway of them finding out as the website was gone. Maybe worth a shot? If so hope it works for you.


Unfortunatly pal i payed by debit card.......you live and learn


----------



## John- (May 12, 2013)

johnny_english said:


> Unfortunatly pal i payed by debit card.......you live and learn


----------



## John- (May 12, 2013)

they moved.... I know there still in business because i keep getting emails from the new store.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

johnny_english said:


> Unfortunatly pal i payed by debit card.......you live and learn


Did you end up getting your order in the end?


----------



## johnny_english (Jul 27, 2012)

SSJay said:


> Did you end up getting your order in the end?


No order, no money, no nothing. Steer clear of any new company claiming to be Osta-gain. Its a scam, please be warned people of this forum


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

johnny_english said:


> No order, no money, no nothing. Steer clear of any new company claiming to be Osta-gain. Its a scam, please be warned people of this forum


Damn shame, thanks for the head up.


----------



## Sportbilly (Apr 9, 2011)

that's a shame, when they were up and running reasonably decent products at decent prices. Not the best by a long chalk and slightly bolshie if you had issues. I suspect they also had quality issues based on my experience in February this year.


----------

